# Ever hear of or use MMS on GSD?



## serendipiter (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone herd of MMS "miracle minneral supplement" by Jim Hummble. What is your experience or thoughts on use on GSD's? My dog had a small pea size lump just under skin removed from her neck around 6 months ago. It was tested and came back benin tumor. She is now developing another one on her hip. Started just like the first. Starts as small black dot, then little tiny lump grows. around the size of a tiny pea under the skin. The dog means the world to me and I will have it surgically removed if necessary. My holistic professional suggest I try the MMS for a week or so before deciding on surgery. I just wanted to see if anyone else out there had an opinion??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:MMS is a "stabilized oxygen" formulation that is a 28% solution of Sodium Chlorite in distilled water. When a mild acid (lemon or lime juice, or citric acide) is added to a few drops of MMS, Chlorine Dioxide is created and when ingested, produces a major boost to the immune system, killing virtually every known pathogen, including bacteria, viruses, fungi, molds, and yeasts.


Chlorine Dioxide is used to disinfect (chlorine = bleach) drinking water.



> Quote:The use of chlorine dioxide in water treatment leads to the formation of the by-product chlorite which is currently limited to a maximum of 1 ppm in drinking water in the USA. This EPA standard limits the use of chlorine dioxide in the USA to relatively high quality water or water which is to be treated with iron based coagulants. (Iron can reduce chlorite to chloride.)


Not something I would use in my dogs.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

"Free" is never free and anything that says "miracle" probably isn't.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oxygen products are used for a variety reasons, though I do think that you have to be careful with the use of some of them. The chlorine based ones sound a bit scary. There are some that are based on hydrogen peroxide and other substances. I think that DMG is a product that oxygenates that some folks on the board have used. 

"Benign tumor" can mean a lot of things. Did they say what kind of cells were in the tumor? Was it a fatty tumor? 

What kind of diet are you feeding your dog?


----------



## serendipiter (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh thank goodness!!!!! Reasonable help







I feel so stranded at times. I am such a lamen. I don't know anything about anything in this department so all I can do is trust the "professionals". I have a vet who's first instict is to slice and dice. I know some times that is the only option. Or a holistic professional full of snake oil remidies. (I mean no offense I love her and I fully believe in the bodies own power to heal if fed the right things) Thank you so much lauri for taking a moment to look into mms and see what it is and give me your opinion. THANK YOU Lisa T for pointing me in the right direction on the questions I need to ask. I didn't ask specifically on the type of cells, be sure I will be calling in the morning! She is currently on Inova EVO, free feed. I give plain yogurt and cottage cheese in the evening as a treat. When training I use freeze dried liver treats, ham cubes, and little pieces of natural balance log. 
This dog is family so before I gave her the MMS I took it orally myself for a couple days. Plus I put it on a funky freakle of mine on my hand to see what it did topically. I felt fine...? (I am basically healthy no probs) Then I started her on it. I have been giving her 15 drops of mms with the required citric drops for 1 week. ( I mix her kibble with a handfull of raw hamberger and the solution.) In addition puting the solution topically on the area. 
As of tonight after one week the bump has changed from a hard smal pea size lump to a softer flatter maybe blueberry size lump. The tiny black spot is gone and now it is like a surface scrape type of looking spot...? If that makes sense to give you a visual. It is changing for sure....


----------



## serendipiter (Feb 16, 2009)

here she is.....







If you look close at her hip there is a tiny light spot where I trimed the hair at the location of the spot. It is right were the tan meets the black. ((heheheh like a search and find puzzle for someone that dosn't know where it is))










here is a before shot of the spot. It is blurry not sure if it is helpful at all....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I do hope that we can help!

If they sent the lump out for biopsy, be sure to get a copy of the report. If that wasn't done, the vets often have a good sense of what the lump was.

The oxygen products are often used to fight things like lyme disease.

Since you are putting it on topically, and it is chlorine-based, I guess one question is if the change is because it is improving, or because the chlorine is doing something else.

Keep us posted on the changes -- I hope it works. Let us know what you find out about what the other lump was.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

She is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

From a holistic point of view it's actually not good to remove those bumps. The dog is trying to get rid of something, moving it away from the core of the body and inner/ important organs and placing it where it does the least damage (=the skin). If you start removing the bumps the dog could likely develop more serious (=internal) problems in return.


----------



## serendipiter (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok lab results say Infundibular keratinizing acanthoma. According to what I find on google they are not to big of a deal! (life threat wise) Whew!!! Some times just the right questions can head off so much stress. Thanks All for cool heads. Reguards, Tracie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think my shepherd gets these....they are very sporadic.


----------



## redheadgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

i think my dog has that too! it started with him nibbling at it... then i put neosporin on it and it got smaller but is not completely gone away. it is less dark now and smaller in size... is there anything he should be eating to help it go away??? i know vets always want to "operate" on dogs because we basically are clueless when it comes to these things... but i am against using "western" medicine for everything since i know it cannot cure the root of the problem. also i read somewhere that german shepherds tend to get warts... is it black in color or just a bump on the skin?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It starts out flesh colored. As it rises, sometimes it turns dark. The texture will change though.


----------



## redheadgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

so is it something i need to go to the vet for? or it's normal like how humans get moles?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Tricky question. Those bumps above, are benign. Some things that look like warts might not be.


----------

